# Rare ww2 film: SAAF in East- and North Africa



## aircro (Nov 3, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG8wQicz6tc_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pattle (Nov 4, 2013)

Wonderful but at the same time sad.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2013)

Interesting video! Thanks for sharing.

It is indeed sad but wonderful footage at the same time.


----------

